# Police Clearance Certificate from India



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

I am currently a temporary visa holder residing in Melbourne and in the process of applying for 186 visa and I need the police clearance certificate from India. 

The vfsglobal offices are closed and I don't know how to obtain police clearance certificate at the moment. Have you any idea on when they would re-open?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramcharan said:


> I am currently a temporary visa holder residing in Melbourne and in the process of applying for 186 visa and I need the police clearance certificate from India.
> 
> The vfsglobal offices are closed and I don't know how to obtain police clearance certificate at the moment. Have you any idea on when they would re-open?


As social distancing is being eased, you can expect them to start working soon
But as VFS main bread butter is in regular visas which are all closed, they will be in no tearing hurry to restart till the Australian government restarts international flights

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

You can apply online. Go VFS global website. All instructions are available there. Post you passport and other documents to VFS and that's it. If you have any further queries, please comment. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

amandeepkaur said:


> You can apply online. Go VFS global website. All instructions are available there. Post you passport and other documents to VFS and that's it. If you have any further queries, please comment.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I prepared my online application. Am I supposed to print, sign and send my original passport and photos via post, to VFS? Is it safe to send passport this way?


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes. I also did the same way. They take around 15 days to process the application. Do take into account size of photograph which is 2"X2" and use a good quality paper for printing photos. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

amandeepkaur said:


> Yes. I also did the same way. They take around 15 days to process the application. Do take into account size of photograph which is 2"X2" and use a good quality paper for printing photos.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Is it during covid 19 situation or before?


----------



## er.barathi81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes bro. I did send the online application two weeks back and just received the PCC and my passport back yesterday by courier. Anyway you need to send the original passports. I don't think any problem on that.


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

ramcharan said:


> Thanks mate. Is it during covid 19 situation or before?


That's a usual criteria. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

Just an update for anyone having the same question - I received the police clearance certificate in 2 weeks from VFS Global.


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

@ramcharan did you post the passport? Also the 2x2 inch photo, can it be done at AusPost or Officeworks?


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

arshu16 said:


> @ramcharan did you post the passport? Also the 2x2 inch photo, can it be done at AusPost or Officeworks?


I got the photo taken at AusPost. And yes I did post the passport. I was scared initially but I got the passport back safely along with pcc.


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

ramcharan said:


> I got the photo taken at AusPost. And yes I did post the passport. I was scared initially but I got the passport back safely along with pcc.


Thanks for replying. I am also skeptical about sending the passport but I'll send it anyway. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

ramcharan said:


> I got the photo taken at AusPost. And yes I did post the passport. I was scared initially but I got the passport back safely along with pcc.


Just to confirm. I'll be sending the following documents:
1. Online application form from passport embassy
2. Personal particular form
3. 2 recent photos
4. Passport
5. Appointment letter from vfsglobal
6. The checklist 

Is there anything I am missing?

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

I didn’t send appointment letter. The appointment letter is required if you want to go in person. I wasn’t able to schedule an appointment at all because it was closed. In the present address, I filled my aus address and in permanent address I filled Indian address and phone number of my residence in India. Apart from that ensure the photo is 2 inch by 2 inch. 



arshu16 said:


> ramcharan said:
> 
> 
> > I got the photo taken at AusPost. And yes I did post the passport. I was scared initially but I got the passport back safely along with pcc.
> ...


----------



## daksh0780 (Jun 30, 2020)

ramcharan said:


> I am currently a temporary visa holder residing in Melbourne and in the process of applying for 186 visa and I need the police clearance certificate from India.
> 
> The vfsglobal offices are closed and I don't know how to obtain police clearance certificate at the moment. Have you any idea on when they would re-open?


They are accepting application via email during COVID
but you can send email [email protected] for further confirmation if they are reopening


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

Feel free and mail your original passport, preferably via EXPRESS POST.
I was feeling apprehensive as well but i did it twice (once for PCC and another time for passport renewal) and each time it was handled and returned properly.

infact sending online saves you a day of your life


----------



## ThunderDownUnder (Jun 10, 2015)

just be particular about the photo size though . VFS needs the 2x2 size unlike the normal passport size you are offered at Auspost. YOu need to explicitly tell the Auspost fellow at the counter about the dimensions you need


----------



## shalini1620 (Jul 16, 2020)

ramcharan said:


> I am currently a temporary visa holder residing in Melbourne and in the process of applying for 186 visa and I need the police clearance certificate from India.
> 
> The vfsglobal offices are closed and I don't know how to obtain police clearance certificate at the moment. Have you any idea on when they would re-open?


I have a similar kind of question.

At present I m on temporary visa in Ireland.Planning for Australian PR with my Indian Passport.
How and from where I should get my PCC.
Please help me with it


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

shalini1620 said:


> I have a similar kind of question.
> 
> At present I m on temporary visa in Ireland.Planning for Australian PR with my Indian Passport.
> How and from where I should get my PCC.
> Please help me with it


If you are still in 'Planning' stage then you have ample time to apply for a PCC. PR is a lengthy process and organizing PCC and Medicals should be last on your list.

You can apply for PCC from https://www.indianembassydublin.gov.in/


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Please help me with the following query.

I'm applying for Indian Police clearance certificate via VFS Melbourne. I need help with completing personal particular form please.

8 a) Permanent Address & Tel. No. along with Police Station: Is this our Indian address on the passport?

8(b) Present Residential Address & Tel. No, along with Police Station and residing since:
I'm living in Melbourne since 2016. Which address should be provided here?

9. If you have not been resident at the address given at COLUMN 8(b) continuously for the last one year, please furnish other address(es) with duration(s) resided (Please furnish an additional set of P P Forms for each address with Police station. - What should be the response for this ?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Aswin


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> 8 a) Permanent Address & Tel. No. along with Police Station: Is this our Indian address on the passport?


Yes



aswinputhenveettil said:


> 8(b) Present Residential Address & Tel. No, along with Police Station and residing since:
> I'm living in Melbourne since 2016. Which address should be provided here?


Cant say for PCC, but under similar form for Passport application, there is an option to chose if your present address is outside india. Chose this option and provide your local address



aswinputhenveettil said:


> 9. If you have not been resident at the address given at COLUMN 8(b) continuously for the last one year, please furnish other address(es) with duration(s) resided (Please furnish an additional set of P P Forms for each address with Police station. - What should be the response for this ?


The question itself is self-explanatory. If your current Melbourne address is less than 1 year old, you need to provide the preceding one and so on.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please help me with the following query.
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone,

I am applying for Indian PCC and would like your input on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sreeramb93 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for Indian PCC and would like your input on it.


What are you looking for ?
Someone to fill the forms for you ?
Cheers


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

NB said:


> What are you looking for ?
> Someone to fill the forms for you ?
> Cheers


Hello NG,

Thanks for the prompt reply. Apologies if my questions was frivolous.

The message I quoted had a lot of information and the OP was looking to resolve ambiguity.

I have similar concerns and raised the thread. Since govt forms are very particular, I am making sure everything is alright and I am 100% sure about it .


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Timeline for my friends police check
Applied through post 14 May 2021 
Application received at VFS Melbourne 17 May 2021
Application received at local police station 1 June 2021
Physical verification by local police station 5 June 2021
Police check received through post 18 June 2021
Total days 36 days 

Sent from my SM-A217F using Tapatalk


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

amandeepkaur said:


> Timeline for my friends police check
> Applied through post 14 May 2021
> Application received at VFS Melbourne 17 May 2021
> Application received at local police station 1 June 2021
> ...


Thank you very much. This info is very helpful.


----------



## rajdeep.2001 (Oct 1, 2012)

amandeepkaur said:


> Timeline for my friends police check
> Applied through post 14 May 2021
> Application received at VFS Melbourne 17 May 2021
> Application received at local police station 1 June 2021
> ...


Hi @amandeepkaur,

I am an Aussie Citizen (but Indian origin) and need to apply for Indian PCC for Australia for my fiance's visa application.
I should be referring to the Foreign National section of the checklist and NOT fill in the online form I believe?
Also, in personal particulars, should I give both permanent and present address as my address in Sydney with 2 references in my locality in Sydney? Is that correct? OR do I need to give my permanent address of India?
I am also an OCI holder and last visited India in 2019 on my OCI card. Appreciate your help.

Regards
Rajdeep Roy


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Regarding online form I'm not sure. But give your Indian address in personal particulars form and duration you have lived at that address. Regarding references you need to mention names of your Indian reference in your Indian locality, who can confirm you indentity, if police visits your local address in India.


----------



## sreeramb93 (May 5, 2020)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please help me with the following query.
> 
> ...











Indian Embassy PCC Process (in USA for NRI) - USA


PCC from Indian Embassy in USA by mail or in-person for Green card, Australia, Canada PR. Processing time 4 day to 6 week. Fees $27. Valid Visa, Address Proof, Passport.




www.am22tech.com


----------

